# Cheap Pipe Threader



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> My latest acquisition from Harbor Freight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool of it get the job done you'll save a boat load.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If you baby this machine in the sense that you stop it immeadiately when it boggs down and reverse it to clear the teeth it will last a while. Make sure it's on a good extension cord and oil the hell out of it. A good friend of mine has been very lucky with his for several years now. He did say the refitted the heads with Ridgid dies.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> If you baby this machine in the sense that you stop it immeadiately when it boggs down and reverse it to clear the teeth it will last a while. Make sure it's on a good extension cord and oil the hell out of it. A good friend of mine has been very lucky with his for several years now. He did say the refitted the heads with Ridgid dies.


I looked it up on HF's website. It has a 12 amp motor.
You can wreck anything if you try hard enough. I wonder if it comes with an extra set of brushes.:thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

retiredsparktech said:


> I looked it up on HF's website. It has a 12 amp motor.
> You can wreck anything if you try hard enough. I wonder if it comes with an extra set of brushes.:thumbup:


 
It threads 1/2" and 3/4" fairly easily but on 1" it will bind and bogg. I'm not one for killing tools by far. I like things to work well and last. Compared to a Ridgid for @10x as much this will work fine if you don't abuse it.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I know for sure that plastic casing would not stand up to the abuse I give my porta-pony's when I thread 2" with them using my rigid 300 arms for bracing it while I thread.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> I know for sure that plastic casing would not stand up to the abuse I give my porta-pony's when I thread 2" with them using my rigid 300 arms for bracing it while I thread.


 
The plastic case doesn't come into play with the clamp supplied the rod goes through the aluminum housing. And 1" is the biggest this threads.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've heard the teeth on the dies are junk. I don't think rigid dies will fit either

I've been looking for a used rigid set of dies on craigslist with a ratcheting hand threader


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jimmy21 said:


> I've heard the teeth on the dies are junk. I don't think rigid dies will fit either
> 
> I've been looking for a used rigid set of dies on craigslist with a ratcheting hand threader


 
My friend got the Ridgid dies to fit not sure what he had to do.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Id be real interested to hear how well this threader works out, especially at the price you say you got it for. I used to work with a guy who would buy all his tools from Harbor Freight, and he was constantly swearing and throwing them it a fit of rage because they would crap out on him. But I can see buying one of these for $150 for one small job, instead of dropping $1,500, especially if you hardly ever use it.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

thats how i feel. If a shop that actually had rigid work to do had one of these, i would laugh in their faces. But i on the otherhand would probably go 2 years without threading a piece of pipe, thread a couple pieces and then go another 2 years.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i just looked it up on the harbor freight website and all the reviews said it was complete junk. I bet the power pony would work alright, but the dies just aren't made of good enough steel.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Talked to my friend, he said that this machine fits Ridgid 11R die heads, and REMS dies fit the factory heads and the REMS heads fit the machine itself.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cheaper yet:












:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Cheaper yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
But seriously, if it was just a few threads I'd just use a hand threader.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I have had great luck with the harbor freight hand threader. Wouldn't hesitate to try their power pony. How'd it work for you?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, I had a chance yesterday to use it on some 1" I had to run in a crawl space.

First off, the largest die this has is for 1-1/4 NPT. The threader did just fine for the few threads I had to make. Now, this wasn't my first time cutting threads, and I took pains to be liberal in the use of a REAL thread cutting oil.

I also did something scandalous: I read the instructions. The instructions advise you to cut the threads in little 'bites:' that is, to cut a bit, back out, cut some more, back out again. This action really does help to break and clear threads.

I was worried about holding the pipe - and my fears were exaggerated. I had all manner of fears about fussing with a pipe wrench, etc. 

Mainly, I was not clear on the use of the supplied clamp. As noted by another, the clamp has a bar that goes through the threader head, which is what keeps the pipe from spinning. I did have to fuss with the clamp a bit, because there was some slipping on the zinc coating the pipe.

The tool does come with an adequate case. My only complaint is that I cannot put a bottle of thread oil in it - and the little squirt can they supply is pure junk.

I might replace the supplied case with an appropriate ammo can. For example, the case for 60MM mortar shells is a lot like a .50-cal. can in the size of the lid, but is deep enough for one of these to fit - with room left over for the dies and oil, even a wire brush.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> Well, I had a chance yesterday to use it on some 1" I had to run in a crawl space.
> 
> First off, the largest die this has is for 1-1/4 NPT. The threader did just fine for the few threads I had to make. Now, this wasn't my first time cutting threads, and I took pains to be liberal in the use of a REAL thread cutting oil.
> 
> ...


 

I've used that threader working with my friend many times, that back and forth motion works great. He said it bound up too much on 1 1/4" so he doesn't even carry the diehead so no mistakes happen.


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

If your really careful you can use a couple of sawzall blades. Just cut very carefully around a whole lot of time and keep cutting deeper each revolution. I haven't tried this method but if someone does please let us know how well it works.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Amish Electrician said:


> I also did something scandalous: I read the instructions. .


methinks you get kicked outta the man club for that Amish.....

~CS~


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a winner for the cost. Has anyone used their ko cutter? I am interested in the pump. I have lots of cutters by greenlee but missing a pump. I wonder if their KO set's pump is good.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

union347sparky said:


> Sounds like a winner for the cost. Has anyone used their ko cutter? I am interested in the pump. I have lots of cutters by greenlee but missing a pump. I wonder if their KO set's pump is good.


Works great, used it once to cut quite a few 3-1/2" holes in a pretty thick cabinet. Well worth the $100 IMO.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

union347sparky said:


> Sounds like a winner for the cost. Has anyone used their ko cutter? I am interested in the pump. I have lots of cutters by greenlee but missing a pump. I wonder if their KO set's pump is good.


The cutters are junk but the hydraulic pump is decent. My greenlee cutters worked just fine with it.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

thats also good to know. I found an estate sale of an electrician. TONS of cutters in all different sizes. There must be enough cutters to make 5 different sets buty i have no pump.


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

I tried one of those things once....still have it on the shelf.....you will soon find that you need ridgid dieheads......the OEM that come with that will crap out soon. Not the die insert, but the holders. The metal holding the die twisted up on mine, and it would thread.....but you couldnt get the die off the pipe without destroying the treads

I went and bought a ridgid 700 and never looked back. That is a hell of a tool, the harbor freight was cheap, I was just getting started, and it worked for about 3 days running 3/4" RMC. then the die crapped out, so I bought a ridgid. BTW, a 700 will thread to 2"


----------

